# Help with identification



## 45223 (Feb 10, 2015)

The points are from Illinois and the ball from Rabun County.  Good friend had the points handed down from an uncle who found them on a river bank.  Ball was found east of War Women WMA.  The ball is completely round from all sides.  Any help with identification and age is appreciated.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2015)

I would call the first one a Kirk, and the second one a Thebes, maybe, and the last one a round chunk of quartzite.


----------



## 45223 (Feb 12, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I would call the first one a Kirk, and the second one a Thebes, maybe, and the last one a round chunk of quartzite.



Thanks for your help.


----------



## erobbins1 (Jul 31, 2015)

Thebes from the Early Archaic period???


----------

